

Corruption in Silicon Valley - valentin
http://maxkle.in/corruption-in-silicon-valley/

======
egiva
I don't doubt that Max Klein heard this rumor from his "angel" investor
friend, but there's no backup and a random(?) picture to get the point across.
For me, this is just a rumor until the news breaks with more substantive
details.

